# 1st Build



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Well, with some encouragement and tips from Clyde. I built my first Custom.

This is the *"Drumdum Special"*.

I bought this rod from Kenny (thanks man) used it a few times, then got bored during the cold months. I stripped it down and hung it from the ceiling. I started building it last week. I must say it was no where near as tough as I figured. 

Rainshadow 1509
Fuji SIC guides and reel seat.

It was quite the learning experience.
I cant wait to start the next one.


----------



## Cobia Seeker (Mar 19, 2002)

Looks good, don't see a thing wrong with your first one. That blue is da chit. :beer:


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Looks good Ryan. After you told me you were building one I couldnt wait to see it. Thats something that Ive wanted to do just havent wanted to drop the $$ on trying. If you dont mind, send me a PM or call me and get me a ball park idea on what kinda costs getting started might be. Thanks


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

TreednNC said:


> Looks good Ryan. After you told me you were building one I couldnt wait to see it. Thats something that Ive wanted to do just havent wanted to drop the $$ on trying. If you dont mind, send me a PM or call me and get me a ball park idea on what kinda costs getting started might be. Thanks



Good question i want to know the cost also and the time it takes to complete one.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

ShoreFisher72 said:


> Good question i want to know the cost also and the time it takes to complete one.


Rod Blank $150.00
Guides/Reel Seat $50.00
Thread/Flexcoat $20.00

Fishing with you own cutom build.....

Priceless


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)




----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Looks good*

Good job.


----------

